# texas heat wave



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE 
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724



JULY 18-20 2008


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 12:03 AM~10835836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i boycott heatwave since the "incident"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuck heatwave :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 10 2008, 12:08 AM~10835867
> *i boycott heatwave since the "incident"
> *



what incident?


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 11:08 PM~10835867
> *i boycott heatwave since the "incident"
> *


what of this "incident" there you speak off?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 11:08 PM~10835867
> *i boycott heatwave since the "incident"
> *


i remember that, that sh*t sucked :nosad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 03:43 PM~10839696
> *i remember that, that sh*t sucked :nosad:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 02:47 PM~10839720
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 02:47 PM~10839720
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Tito was there just to spectate but he was in his lac (with a fresh candy paint job). Some people were messin with this fence that was setup along the cars, and it fell right on his. It scratched up his paint and ripped his vinyl top and they refused to pay for it :thumbsdown:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn that suks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^People that put on the Heatwave refused to pay for it^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 03:55 PM~10839788
> *Tito was there just to spectate but he was in his lac (with a fresh candy paint job).  Some people were messin with this fence that was setup along the cars, and it fell right on his.  It scratched up his paint and ripped his vinyl top and they refused to pay for it :thumbsdown:
> *



that sucks asss. i am still going


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 02:55 PM~10839788
> *Tito was there just to spectate but he was in his lac (with a fresh candy paint job).  Some people were messin with this fence that was setup along the cars, and it fell right on his.  It scratched up his paint and ripped his vinyl top and they refused to pay for it :thumbsdown:
> *


what they say, read the fine print?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 03:00 PM~10839828
> *that sucks asss.  i am still going
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10839837
> *what they say, read the fine print?
> *


right. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

some of my members are going but...mann..heat stroke wave is a hot mofo....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 10 2008, 04:13 PM~10839904
> *some of my members are going but...mann..heat stroke wave is a hot mofo....
> *


that is cool. hell yeah it will be very hot. i will be sweating pork chops out there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 03:55 PM~10839788
> *Tito was there just to spectate but he was in his lac (with a fresh candy paint job).  Some people were messin with this fence that was setup along the cars, and it fell right on his.  It scratched up his paint and ripped his vinyl top and they refused to pay for it :thumbsdown:
> *


thats correct, but 2 add more....lol...they told me at the show that they are very sorry, and that they will help me pay for my fresh(that week) kandy paint job.and they gave me heat wave shirts, gave me entry in2 the first san antonio heat wave and was actin real nice..So they acted cool, then when i gave em an estimate, which wasnt that much for kandy, he told me that i was just tryin 2 fuck him that he has been in the car business for over 20 years and that kandy paint dont cost that much, that he is tryin 2 be nice, but im tryin 2 get over on him...The estimate was for about 3gs, and it scratched my whole side and tore my top, but i wasnt worried about the top, just the kandy, and everyone here knows that kandy aint cheap, and my body shop gave me a good deal 2 fix all the scratches, which wasnt just lightly scratched, and 2 respray the car..Well he went on and on, so i told him shit and didnt even fuck with em anymore.....since then aint been 2 a heat wave, and wont ever go 2 a heat wave again.... Oh and I wanna thanks Dallas Lowriders, cause they seen it all, and they picked the fence off my car the first of 3 times it fell.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10839862
> *met Tito acouple weeks ago @ gas station in temple, he was on his way 2 atx & i was going 2 san anto, he's a kool dude so im wit u on tha boycott homie :barf:
> *



whats up homie, Lookin good down in Htown, how did ya do? appreciate homie, if ya go 2 any of em, just make sure nothin happens, cause they wont give a damn :biggrin: ....shit i bet gas is a killa 4 ya :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

fk the heat wave truck show.....no place for a lowrider with their bullshit judging and shitty categories....went twice back in the day and was like fk this......never again......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 10 2008, 11:03 PM~10842675
> *fk the heat wave truck show.....no place for a lowrider with their bullshit judging and shitty categories....went twice back in the day and was like fk this......never again......
> *



x2.. its more of a white boy show. just like the meanstreets show i went to like 3 weeks ago. it was more of an import show then lowrider. they have no love for lowriders


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

they have plenty of lowrider classes. they even have a best of show lowrider car and best of show lowrider truck 7ft trophys. but the judging is crap, i will never go to one of their shows again. at the san antonio heatwave show a few weeks back, this piece of shit *STREET* ricer beat baby lac and this flawless chip foose quality 57 belair for best of show overall :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


there reasoning behind the decision? "its a street car, they drive it" 

no undercarriage, no motor, lambo doors, basically a stock paint job but with a 2-tone and pinstripe, mostly stock interior but with a few carbon fiber inserts... and i think it had a nice sound system too... i don't really know because i walked right passed it when i was at the show. if i new it was a best of show winner i might have given a look for 1 or 2 seconds... tops :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


check out his 2 big ass best of show trophys :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 10 2008, 08:42 PM~10841425
> *whats up homie, Lookin good down in Htown, how did ya do?  appreciate homie, if ya go 2 any of em, just make sure nothin happens, cause they wont give a damn :biggrin: ....shit i bet gas is a killa 4 ya :biggrin:
> *


man i put 100 in houston & just barely got 3/4 of a tank :tears: :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 11 2008, 12:49 AM~10843587
> *they have plenty of lowrider classes. they even have a best of show lowrider car and best of show lowrider truck 7ft trophys. but the judging is crap, i will never go to one of their shows again. at the san antonio heatwave show a few weeks back, this piece of shit STREET ricer beat baby lac and this flawless chip foose quality 57 belair for best of show overall  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> there reasoning behind the decision? "its a street car, they drive it"
> 
> ...



yep sounds exactly like the meanstreets carshows. judging is gay and they good at pickin out winners who happen to be friends with them. if they dont know you, you more then likely wont get shit. gotta kiss ass and be their buddy in order for you to go home with a throphy. i'll stick to the wego tour for now. any show that mostly has to do with mini trucks or imports is a :thumbsdown: when it comes to lowriders.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it do MIG....I swear Imma b like you when I grow up....A PIMP :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2008, 10:42 PM~10851009
> *wut it do MIG....I swear Imma b like you when I grow up....A PIMP  :yes:
> *



o0o0o so thats you now i know who you are lol.. you talkin bout sunday night in killeen.. i had my car packed down wit some hoochie mamaz. just wait till the waco show. iam tryin to take like 5 or 6 but let me see wha i can come up with


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 09:57 PM~10851882
> *o0o0o so thats you now i know who you are lol.. you talkin bout sunday night in killeen.. i had my car packed down wit some hoochie mamaz.  just wait till the waco show.  iam tryin to take like 5 or 6 but let me see wha i can come up with
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bring'em I'll take the scraps :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 12 2008, 12:02 AM~10851928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  bring'em I'll take the scraps  :biggrin:
> *



you gonna be at the show?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10851952
> *you gonna be at the show?
> *


yea i plan on doin the waco show just gotta make some paint corrections


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LEGACY CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 10 2008, 06:40 PM~10841407
> *thats correct, but 2 add more....lol...they told me at the show that they are very sorry, and that they will help me pay for my fresh(that week) kandy paint job.and they gave me heat wave shirts, gave me entry in2 the first san antonio heat wave and was actin real nice..So they acted cool, then when i gave em an estimate, which wasnt that much for kandy, he told me that i was just tryin 2 fuck him that he has been in the car business for over 20 years and that kandy paint dont cost that much, that he is tryin 2 be nice, but im tryin 2 get over on him...The estimate was for about 3gs, and it scratched my whole side and tore my top, but i wasnt worried about the top, just the kandy, and everyone here knows that kandy aint cheap, and my body shop gave me a good deal 2 fix all the scratches, which wasnt just lightly scratched, and 2 respray the car..Well he went on and on, so i told him shit and didnt even fuck with em anymore.....since then aint been 2 a heat wave, and wont ever go 2 a heat wave again....  Oh and I wanna thanks Dallas Lowriders, cause they seen it all, and they picked the fence off my car the first of 3 times it fell.... :biggrin:
> *




YEA I REMEMBER THAT, THAT WAS A WHILE BACK HUH. WHEN I SEEN THE FENCE FALL ON THE CAR I WAS LIKE DAM THAT ***** IS GONNA BE PISSED. SO WE WENT AND PICKED IT UP. IT WAS REALLY WINDY THAT DAY AND AFTER THE FIRST TIME IT FELL IT JUST KEPT FALLING AND TITO WAS NO WHERE AROUND. I DIDNT KNOW HIM AT THE TIME BUT IM PRETTY SURE HE WOULD HAVE THE SAME IF IT WERE MY CAR ANYONES CAR FOR THAT MATTER. 

OH YEA AND I WILL BE AT THE HEAT WAVE CUZ I LIKE THAT HOT ASS SHOW. SO WHOEVER GOES SEE YALL THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

shit was fun 10 years ago...more of a camping party then. mini f'n truck'n


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

ITS JUST THE SAME AT LOWRIDER SHOWS.WHEN WE WENT TO SAN MARCOS A FEW WEEKS AGO MY BOY MARCOS GOT SECOND PLACE WHEN JUST A WEEK BEFORE HE PLACED FIRST AT SA HEATWAVE,WTF?HOW ARE U GOING TO PUT ALL TRUCKS IN A SINGLE CLASS?U WONT EVER CATCH ME OR ANY OTHER KK MEMBER THERE AGAIN


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk heat wave.. too fk'n hot to be fk'n around outdoors in texas that time of year. i'd end up coming back skinny if i went. can't have that..


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 11:31 PM~10843448
> *x2.. its more of a white boy show.  just like the meanstreets show i went to like 3 weeks ago.  it was more of an import show then lowrider.  they have no love for lowriders
> *


My friend won best of class in Austin. They aren't all THAT bad.


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jun 17 2008, 06:25 PM~10890925
> *My friend won best of class in Austin. They aren't all THAT bad.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ANYONE THAT IS GOING TO GO TO THE HEAT WAVE LET ME KNOW. I WANT TO SEE HOW MY CAR DOES AT THE SHOW. I HAVE ENTERED MY CAR TWICE AND I HAVE CAME HOME WITH 1ST PLACE.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

almost a month away


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt....never taken my car but maybe I should....I am for shows in general...I realize my car doesn't do as well at "non-lowrider" shows, but oh well...I had fun at the autorama last year, too....I just like taking it out every now and then.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 28 2008, 05:01 AM~10968653
> *ttt....never taken my car but maybe I should....I am for shows in general...I realize my car doesn't do as well at "non-lowrider" shows, but oh well...I had fun at the autorama last year, too....I just like taking it out every now and then.
> *


take it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 05:39 AM~10968710
> *take it :biggrin:
> *


x2 foreal :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

pre reg sent


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11006753
> *pre reg sent
> *


x2


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Heat wave is the baddest show of the year . Its jam packed and the staff is cool as shit .


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

haha and thats wha they said bout the san antonio show .. notttttttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 03:06 PM~11007076
> *haha and thats wha they said bout the san antonio show .. notttttttt
> *



I like the austin show far better .


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll be attending since LRM got no love for Texas.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 9 2008, 11:03 PM~10835836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody know the hopp prize 's this year 
single pump 
double pump 
& :biggrin: :biggrin: radical


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 12:03 AM~10835836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 08:20 AM~11054035
> *ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?
> *



I am in :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

is there any cash prizes for the LOW LOW Bikes? :dunno: I'm Thankin Playboy bike + wild woman = Great Photo shots  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jul 10 2008, 07:35 AM~11054092
> *I am in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

A pair of Aces & a Pair of Knights so far?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2008, 10:15 AM~11054721
> *is there any cash prizes for the LOW LOW Bikes? :dunno: I'm Thankin Playboy bike + wild woman = Great Photo shots   :biggrin:
> *



you damn right


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

do you have to show both saturday and sunday? and how much is reg?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2008, 01:11 PM~11056874
> *do you have to show both saturday and sunday? and how much is reg?
> *


yeah, i know pre reg. is $45, at the gate is probably around $55


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11056874
> *do you have to show both saturday and sunday? and how much is reg?
> *


No but if you only show Sunday you will have to in another area for Sunday judging...usually.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 03:28 PM~11057006
> *No but if you only show Sunday you will have to in another area for Sunday judging...usually.
> *



and how much is a 1 day pass just to go check it out?


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11057054
> *and how much is a 1 day pass just to go check it out?
> *


$20 bucks from Oreilly's


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

classes

MAFC - MAZDA FULL CLOSED
MAFO - MAZDA FULL OPEN
MAMC - MAZDA MILD CLOSED
MAMO - MAZDA MILD OPEN
MASC - MAZDA STR. CLOSED
MASO - MAZDA STR. OPEN
MFFC - MINI FORD FULL CL
MFFO - MINI FORD FULL OP
MFMC - MINI FORD MILD CL
MFMO - MINI FORD MILD OP
MFSC - MINI FORD STR. CL
MFSO - MINI FORD STR. OP
MHFC - MINI GM FULL Closed
MHFO- MINI GM FULL Open
MHMC - MINI GM Mild Closed
MHMO - MINI GM Mild Open
MHSC - MINI GM Street Closed
MHSO - MINI GM Street Open
MIFC - ISUZU FULL CLOSED
MIFO - ISUZU FULL OPEN
MIMC ISUZU FULL OPEN
MIMO - ISUZU MILD OPEN
MISC - ISUZU STR. CLOSED
MISO - ISUZU STR. OPEN
MMFC - MITSU /DODGE FULL
MMFO - MITSU/DODGE FULL
MMMC - MITSU/DODGE MILD
MMMO - MITSU/DODGE MILD
MMSC - MITSU/DODGE CLOS
MMSO - MITSU/DODGE OPEN
MNFC - NISSAN FULL CLOSE
MNFO - NISSAN FULL OPEN
MNMC - NISSAN MILD CLOSE
MNMO NISSAN MILD OPEN
MNSC - NISSAN STR. CLOSED
MNSO - NISSAN STR. OPEN
MTFC - TOYOTA FULL CLOSE
MTFO - TOYOYA FULL OPEN
MTMC - TOYOTA MILD CLOSE
MTMO TOYOTA MILD OPEN
MTSC - TOYOTA STR. CLOSE
MTSO - TOYOTA STR. OPEN

AFCF - American Fullsize Car Full
AFCM - American Fullsize Car Mild
AFCS - American Fullsize Car Street
AMCF - American Midsize Car Full
AMCM - American Midsize Car Mild
AMCS - American Midsize Car Street
BT - BOAT
CAME - CAMARO PRE 69
CAML - CAMARO 70 - 92
CAMN - CAMARO 93 & UP
CO - CLASSIC PRE 68 Original
CP - Classic pre 68 Original Restored
CR - CLOSED ROD
HL - HAULER (SEMI TRUCK)
JCF - JEEP CJ & YJ FULL
JCM - JEEP CJ & YJ MILD
JCS - JEEP CJ & YJ STREET
JOF - JEEP OTHER FULL
JOM - JEEP OTHER MILD
JOS - JEEP OTHER STREET
LCCF - Lowrider Car Compact Full
LCCM - Lowrider Car Compact Mild
LCCS - Lowrider Car Compact Street
LCEF - 36 - 72 Lowrider Car Fullsize Full
LCEM - 36 - 72 Lowrider Car Fullsize Mild
LCES - 36 - 72 Lowrider Car Fullsize Street
LCLF - Lowrider Car FS 73 - u
LCLM - Lowrider Car FS 73 - u
LCLS - Lowrider Car FS 73 - u
LCLX - LOWRIDER CAR LUXURY
LRB3 low rider bike 3 wheel
LRBF - Low rider bike full
LRBM - low rider bike mild
LRBO - low rider bike orig
LRBR - low rider bike radical
LRBS - low rider bike street
LSUF - LOWRIDER Sport Utility Full
LSUM - LOWRIDER Sport Utility Mild
LSUS - LOWRIDER Sport Utility Street
LTCF - Lowrider Truck 73 AND OLDER
LTCM - Lowrider Truck 73 AND OLDER
LTCS - Lowrider Truck 73 AND OLDER
LTFF - Lowrider Truck Fullsize Full
LTFM - Lowrider Truck Fullsize Mild
LTFS - Lowrider Truck Fullsize Street
LTMF - Lowrider Truck Mini Full
LTMM -Lowrider Truck Mini Mild
LTMS - Lowrider Truck Mini Street
OR - Open Rod
PTCF - PT CRUISER FULL
PTCM - PT CRUISER MILD
PTCS - PT CRUISER STREET
TA - TRANS AM
VE - Corvette 83 and earlier
VL - Corvette 84 and later
VW - ALL VOLKSWAGEN
CB - Custom Bike (non-production)
CCF - Compact Car Full
CCM - Compact Car Mild
CCS - Compact Car Street
DSB - Domestic Sport Bike
DTB - Domestic Touring Bike
FSB - Foreign Sport Bike
FTB - Foreign Touring Bike
ISS - IMPALA SS
KIT CAR
MC - MUSCLE CAR
MUSE - MUSTANG PRE 81
MUSL - MUSTANG 82 -95
MUSN - MUSTANG 96 & UP
PSC - PRO STREET CAR
SCHF - Sport Car Honda Full
SCHM - Sport Car Honda Mild
SCHS - Sport Car Honda Street
SCNF - Sport Car Nissan Full
SCNM - Sport Car Nissan Mild
SCNS - Sport Car Nissan Street
SCTF - Sport Car Toyota Full
SCTM - Sport Car Toyota Mild
SCTS - Sport Car Toyota Street
SCZF - Sport Car Mazda Full
SCZM - Sport Car Mazda Mild
SCZS - Sport Car Mazda Street
SIAF - Scion xA Full
SIAM - Scion xA Mild
SIAS - Scion xA Street
SIBF - Scion xB Full
SIBM - Scion xB Mild
SIBS - Scion xB Street
SICF - Scion tC full
SICM - Scion tC Mild
SICS - Scion tC Street
SPI - Special Interest -
SWF - Station wagon Full
SWM - Station wagon Mild
SWS - Station wagon Stre
TRIK - Three Wheeled Cycle
UCC - UNDER CONST. CAR
UCF - Under Construction Frame
UCT - Under Construction Truck
UCV - Under Construction Van
DXXF - DODGE 4X4 FULL
DXXM - DODGE 4X4 MILD
DXXS - DODGE 4X4 STREET
EX - Exotics - Viper, Ferrari, Porsche
FFF- FULL SIZE FORD FULL
FFM- FULL SIZE FORD MILD
FFS FULL SIZE FORD STR.
FIF - Fullsize Import Truck Full
FIM - Fullsize Import Truck Mild
FIS - Fullsize Import Truck Street
FOF FULL SIZE DODGE FULL
FOM - FULL SIZE DODGE MI
FOS - FULL SIZE DODGE ST
FTLF - 73-87 Fullsize Truck Full
FTLM - 73-87 Fullsize Truck Mild
FTLS - 73-87 Fullsize Truck Street
FXXF - 4X4 FORD FULL
FXXM - 4x4 Ford Mild
FXXS - 4x4 Ford Street
GXXF - 4x4 GM Full
GXXM - 4x4 GM Mild
GXXS - 4x4 GM Street
IXXF - IMPORT 4X4 FULL
IXXM - IMPORT 4X4 MILD
IXXS - IMPORT 4X4 STREET
PP - 55 - 72 TRUCK
PR - PRE 55 TRUCK
PST - PRO STREET TRUCK
SCAF - Sport Car Acura Full
SCAM - Sport Car Acura Mild
SCAS - Sport Car Acura Street
SCDF - Sport Car Dodge Full
SCDM - Sport Car Dodge Mild
SCDS - Sport Car Dodge Street
SCEF - Sport Car Euro Full
SCEM - Sport Car Euro Mild
SCES - Sport Car Euro Street
SCMF - Sport Car Mitsu Full
SCMM - Sport Car Mitsu Mild
SCMS - Sport Car Mitsu Street
VANF - Van Full
VANM - Van Mild
VANS - Van Street
XXF - 4x4 Full other
XXM - 4x4 Mild other
XXS - 4x4 Street other
AMF - AMIGO/TRACKER FULL
AMM - AMIGO/TRACKER MILD
AMS - AMIGO/TRACKER STREET
BLF - MINI BLAZER FULL
BLM - MINI BLAZER MILD
BLS - MINI BLAZER STREET
EL CAMINO/Ranchero
FCF - FULL SIZE GM Full
FCM - FULL SIZE GM Mild
FCS - FULL SIZE GM Street
FDF- DUALLY FULL
FDM- DUALLY MILD
FDS- DUALLY STR.
MSUF - Mini Sport Ute Full
MSUM - Mini Sport Ute Mild
MSUS - Mini Sport Ute Street
RC - Race cars - all type
SUF - SUV Full Size Full
SUM - SUV Full Size Mild
SUS - SUV Full Size Street
NJ - Does not want to be Judged
PC - Pulled Card


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Long list.... Do they place the class on us or do we? I registered online but was not asked on the class. First time im entering so not sure thats why Im asking.




-ZEUS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 11 2008, 03:33 PM~11065775
> *Long list.... Do they place the class on us or do we? I registered online but was not asked on the class.  First time im entering so not sure thats why Im asking.
> -ZEUS
> *


they put you in a class


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: Yo Rick......... your going down !!!!!!!!....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11066227
> *:biggrin: Yo Rick.........  your going down !!!!!!!!....
> *



sure..... by who? bring it.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 11 2008, 02:28 PM~11065736
> *classes
> 
> LCCF - Lowrider Car Compact Full
> ...


  nice to see all those lowrider classes


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Change of plans for Phaylanx...too many events at the same time... :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Jun 17 2008, 07:59 PM~10891946
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I probably should've mentioned he won best of class in his third gen Toyota Supra. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Looks like about 15 rides so far?,..... :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jul 4 2008, 05:02 PM~11014330
> *does anybody know the hopp prize 's this year
> single pump
> double pump
> ...


What you bringing? :biggrin: I hear its gonna be a huge turnout for the hops this year. The heatwave gets bigger (lowriders) every year. The only way they will add more lowrider classes is by low lows entering, so the more they see entering the more classes they can add. Who remembers when it was at city park, out by the river? for acouple years, they didnt even have a hop. Then each year as more hoppers show up and enter, they add more and more classes.   
HYDRAULIC CONTEST


Hydraulic Classes: 

SINGLE PUMP CAR HOP 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD 100.
SINGLE PUMP TRUCK HOP 
1ST $500 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
DOUBLE PUMP CAR & TRUCK HOP 
1ST 500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
RADICAL HOP CAR & TRUCK 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
CAR AND TRUCK DANCE 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

anybody need deep cups?
If interested Ill take them to the Heatwave im asking $30.00


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ FROM LOS ANGELES TO CME PLAY THE OLDIES AND FUNK?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 14 2008, 07:48 AM~11082589
> *What you bringing? :biggrin:  I hear its gonna be a huge turnout for the hops this year. The heatwave gets bigger (lowriders) every year. The only way they will add more lowrider classes is by low lows entering, so the more they see entering the more classes they can add. Who remembers when it was at city park, out by the river? for acouple years, they didnt even have a hop. Then each year as more hoppers show up and enter, they add more and more classes.
> HYDRAULIC CONTEST
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info..........


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

High: 98°
Low: 70°
High: 96°
Low: 70°
High: 98°
Low: 71°


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

OK so far Blvd Aces will have 3 canopies, 3 ice chest, couple case of water, small grille, hot dogs, and a few other Misc. items.

Who else is bring what? Post it up!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 16 2008, 02:57 PM~11103930
> *OK so far Blvd Aces will have 3 canopies, 3 ice chest, couple case of water, small grille, hot dogs, and a few other Misc. items.
> 
> Who else is bring what? Post it up!
> *


KOP -2 canopies,3ice chest(2 full with water /soda) 2mini pits burger and dogs and a few other Misc. items


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good luck to everyone who is gonna be reppin at the show... dont no one pass out now its gonna be hot den a mofo ...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jul 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11094102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God I love to play checkers..... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11107653
> *God I love to play checkers..... :biggrin:
> *



id rather play chests oops i mean chess :0 but in her case id play chests hehe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 14 2008, 08:35 AM~11082541
> *Looks like about 15 rides so far?,..... :biggrin:
> *


so what is the plan


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 10:51 AM~11111248
> *so what is the plan
> *


PJ's pc is not working, talked to him a bit ago.
Plan is to meet at the carwash thats on the corner of loyola and decker at 9:30. 
Any questions you can call him at 663-6043
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jul 17 2008, 12:34 PM~11111660
> *PJ's pc is not working, talked to him a bit ago.
> Plan is to meet at the carwash thats on the corner of loyola and decker at 9:30.
> Any questions you can call him at 663-6043
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

haven't been to one in years. it was hotter than a mofo when i went. had mexicans sizzling in their boxers. :burn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11107848
> *id rather play chests oops i mean chess  :0 but in her case id play chests hehe
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

on da way to ck in at the show .... ddddddddammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn its toooo early.... :angry:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

1st Class will be there sat. around 8am with 4- 5 rides one 12'x20' canopy, 2 ice boxes nothing but beer, vodka, juice, and water!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11104002
> *KOP -2 canopies,3ice chest(2 full with water /soda) 2mini pits burger and dogs and  a few other Misc. items
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MIKES MC..


my homie from Empire will be out there reppin Empire/HLC..show some love CTLC


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Good luck to all the low lows at the show try to stay kool.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11121533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



will keep an I out for Mike with Empire...


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

pics asap :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Post the rest the pics anyone has here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420845

I made a topic just for pics.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

good show will be posting pictures soon


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

check out this burn out shit is tight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hardest working man


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 18 2008, 07:58 AM~11119129
> *1st Class will be there sat. around 8am with 4- 5 rides one 12'x20' canopy, 2 ice boxes nothing but beer, vodka, juice, and water!!!
> *


Where did ya'll end up parking?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 08:20 AM~11054035
> *ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?
> *


So was the effort worth it? Does anyone have anything positive to say?

I thought it worked out great. I had a good time an got hang with lots of coll peps.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11141236
> *So was the effort worth it? Does anyone have anything positive to say?
> 
> I thought it worked out great. I had a good time an got hang with lots of coll peps.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up P nut


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 21 2008, 05:23 PM~11142035
> *wut up P nut
> *


Same ole, I guess you didn't make the Heatwave?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:  COOL MEETING NEW FACES OUT THERE..


yO RICK CAN YOU PHOTOSHOP THE TROPHY ON THIS 1 :biggrin: SORRY BIG DOG ONLY GIVING BACK WHAT I GOT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 22 2008, 01:26 PM~11150274
> *Same ole, I guess you didn't make the Heatwave?
> *


nah had ta make wifey happy an hang out shoppin


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatWave was dope, meet some nice folks while I was down there.... Shout outs to Miracles Car Club of ATX.....

Here is a link to my clubs myspace album for our show coverage....
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1402202

-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 22 2008, 05:25 PM~11152689
> *HeatWave was dope, meet some nice folks while I was down there.... Shout outs to Miracles Car Club of ATX.....
> 
> Here is a link to my clubs myspace album for our show coverage....
> ...


  

Nice group of pics you have on your myspace! Good show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11150385
> *:biggrin:    COOL MEETING NEW FACES OUT THERE..
> yO RICK CAN YOU PHOTOSHOP THE TROPHY ON THIS 1  :biggrin:  SORRY BIG DOG ONLY GIVING BACK WHAT I GOT
> 
> ...


it is all good. you know what i am not even going to fight it. i was going to call but i did not. see you at the wego shows  

remember there is a show in sept.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 22 2008, 05:53 PM~11152944
> *
> 
> Nice group of pics you have on your myspace! Good show.
> ...


Thanks




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11150878
> *nah had ta make wifey happy an hang out shoppin
> *


It happens :uh:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------

